# Pineapple market bag crochet chart and written directions



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I found this pattern on ambrosia creations blog http://ambrosiascreations.blogspot.com/2014/06/pattern-pineapple-crochet-market-bag.html
Note: there are errors in the pattern. The beginning should read Chain three and do 15 DC's in your magic loop . Round 12 is missing 2dc on the second half of cluster, in the second group of clusters. It should read the same as the first one does .
If you read her comments at the bottom she talks about how to make a bigger bag. I am doing the bigger version with a smaller hook . I'm using a size 18 cord nylon and a G Hook. The bottom of my bag measured exactly 10 inches in circumference .
To make the bigger bag, work through round 6 , and then work rounds her extra rounds 7,8 and 9 with increases in succession . And then return to pattern round seven and finish until you get to the part that talks about making it the tallest length that you want . I'm working that part now and I'm still not sure how much more depth I need .
Have fun.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Maybe you could offer up corrected directions and the pattern for the larger bag.


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link, I love this pattern.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> Maybe you could offer up corrected directions and the pattern for the larger bag.


 These notes are my corrected directions, so far. :sm01:


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

soamaryllis said:


> Thanks for the link, I love this pattern.


You are welcome.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That's really pretty, thank you!


----------



## Parschwab (Apr 14, 2016)

I love the color. I appreciate that you are using the nylon thread. I have a problem that I must adhere to following the directions. I find it hard to use different yarns. It probably is because the only ones I use is # 10 thread or Red Heart saver. I am afraid to venture away from them.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Face the fear, it is only thread and should not cause death. Stiff upper lip and try a new thread any thread and just do it. You will fined there was no harm done.


Parschwab said:


> I love the color. I appreciate that you are using the nylon thread. I have a problem that I must adhere to following the directions. I find it hard to use different yarns. It probably is because the only ones I use is # 10 thread or Red Heart saver. I am afraid to venture away from them.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

yona said:


> Thank you for sharing.


 You are welcome,enjoy !


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

lildeb2 said:


> That's really pretty, thank you!


 You are welcome,enjoy !


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow. That is a beautiful color and will be an awesome market bag.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Parschwab said:


> I love the color. I appreciate that you are using the nylon thread. I have a problem that I must adhere to following the directions. I find it hard to use different yarns. It probably is because the only ones I use is # 10 thread or Red Heart saver. I am afraid to venture away from them.


 Thank you I think the color drew me to it too. I've been waiting for them to do more colors . I could only find black or ivory in this nylon cord for so long . At least at Walmart . They also carry it in red and gray. 
As far as using other yarns you don't know what you're missing . I wouldn't necessarily recommend using nylon cord it's very hard on the hands and I will probably not make a bag of this size again . I thought perhaps a cotton nylon blend would do really well in a DK weight or perhaps a worsted weight. Venture out and enjoy life . :sm01:


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Wow. That is a beautiful color and will be an awesome market bag.


 Thank you the color is teal I thought you might like it . It's going to be a big market bag .lol


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

This is lovely!! Thank U for directions and sharing.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Really nice. Thanks for posting and for sharing your notes!


----------



## Parschwab (Apr 14, 2016)

I wish to thank Grandmaknitstoo and sockyarn for encouraging me to try other yarn. I believe cost and making a mistake scares me. also I may enjoy good yarn and not go back.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

settermom said:


> Really nice. Thanks for posting and for sharing your notes!


You are welcome.


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you for this link. This is one I really want to try.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

peggywolff408 said:


> Thank you for this link. This is one I really want to try.


You are welcome.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for this-- DD#1 crochets and knits, loves the pineapple pattern. Printed this off for her.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I love this--I have just taken out a bunch of kitchen cotton to make market bags--I certainly am going to give this one a go.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

thank you for the link, it is a beautiful bag


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Thanks for this-- DD#1 crochets and knits, loves the pineapple pattern. Printed this off for her.


You are welcome! I'm sure she'll enjoy this one .


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> I love this--I have just taken out a bunch of kitchen cotton to make market bags--I certainly am going to give this one a go.


Good for you! I can't wait to see your finished items .


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

peggywolff408 said:


> Thank you for this link. This is one I really want to try.


 You are welcome,enjoy !


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

missjg said:


> This is lovely!! Thank U for directions and sharing.


 You are welcome !


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

patty marie said:


> Beautiful bag. Thanks so much for posting this.


 You are welcome .


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

/Users/normagoodrich/Pictures/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Masters/2016/08/28/20160828-085535/IMG_1187.JPG/Users/normagoodrich/Pictures/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Masters/2016/08/28/20160828-085535/IMG_1189.JPG/Users/normagoodrich/Pictures/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Masters/2016/08/28/20160828-085535/IMG_1188.JPG


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

norma goodrich said:


> /Users/normagoodrich/Pictures/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Masters/2016/08/28/20160828-085535/IMG_1187.JPG/Users/normagoodrich/Pictures/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Masters/2016/08/28/20160828-085535/IMG_1189.JPG/Users/normagoodrich/Pictures/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Masters/2016/08/28/20160828-085535/IMG_1188.JPG


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry you have a double post and your link is not working on either of them .


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

hope can see it.../Users/normagoodrich/Desktop/IMG_1189.JPG/Users/normagoodrich/Desktop/IMG_1187.JPG/Users/normagoodrich/Desktop/MVI_1185.AVI/Users/normagoodrich/Desktop/IMG_1188.JPG


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

I browse all my computer...Apple... looking  to add my Pictures to send it, but I can't found....I think SAFARI block it.
Please, somebody with Apple can help me ? how i can add my pictures ?...Thank you


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

norma goodrich said:


> I browse all my computer...Apple... looking to add my Pictures to send it, but I can't found....I think SAFARI block it.
> Please, somebody with Apple can help me ? how i can add my pictures ?...Thank you


 Try downloading Google Chrome if you don't already have it and use that instead of Safari . Safari sometimes does pictures and sometimes it doesn't .


----------

